# FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF 9/21/2001 - 10/10/2016



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Jake.


----------



## Wolfeye (Sep 15, 2015)

Saddened to hear of your loss. Sounds like he was a wonderful and talented dog!

My condolences... words never seem enough.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I haven't stopped thinking about you and your family. Ill be forever grateful to Jake for what he has given to the breed, to the sport, to so many people and to me. I'm so glad i've gotten to spend time with him, he was so sweet. He was amazing. I'm so sorry for your loss, Andy, it is heartbreaking. The one comfort at this time is knowing how blessed you were to be given such a special dog. And he was very blessed to have the right family.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Wolfeye said:


> Sounds like he was a wonderful and talented dog!


Yes indeed, he was both.
Thank you


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss of a great one.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a magnificent ambassador for the breed.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. Jake sounds like one very special boy.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Saddened and very sorry for your loss. I am glad that I got to meet Jake.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
What an amazing journey you took together.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

There are not enough FC golden retrievers in the world, especially FC owner trained and owner handled. Thank you for bringing Jake to the world. He is in so many pedigrees now. Pedigree: FC AFC LaCrosse Max Q Jake JH OS FDHF


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Jake lives on in his progeny.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Jake, what an amazing boy. 

I'm just now seeing your thread, I moved it into the Rainbow Bridge section and have added Jake's name to the yearly list.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry..


----------



## B and G Mom (Oct 29, 2014)

I am also so sorry....


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I am so very sorry to read this sad news. Such an amazing dog and a wonderful ambassador of our breed.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry to read of the loss of your great dog Jake. His picture online is beautiful... with the bird in his mouth... really stunningly beautiful. I hope the many memories you have will be some comfort to you and your family.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Once again so sorry for your loss, Andy. Have not been here much lately and just saw your post. Jake was a wonderful boy and he is greatly missed.


----------

